# xfce4-power-manager and acpid

## dE_logics

Why do I have a feeling that acpid and xfce4-power-manager have common tasks.

I mean the power button, is xfce4-power-manager alone enough to handle the power button or does it have a dependency on acpid?

----------

## dE_logics

It appears that all Gentoo users either - 

1) Do not have a power button on their boxes.

2) Do not use the power button.

----------

## Gef

Hi,

Well, first :

xfce4-power-manager relies on Hal, and thus depends on sys-apps/hal

acpid just issues a simple init invocation in response to events

To shutdown your system with the power button, you would either: 

Set /etc/acpi/default.sh like this :

```

case "$action" in

                        power)

                                /sbin/init 0

```

(line 13 to 17). I do it this way[1].

Configure xfce4-power-manager as you said. And it won't AFAIK rely on acpid to shutdown the system.[2]

[1]I'm an xfce4 user

[2]BTW, the only package that depends on sys-power/acpid on my system is nvidia-drivers.

----------

## dE_logics

The reason why I asked this is cause xfce has an option to show all possible xfce quit options on pressing shutdown...it has to be related to acpid...I'm trying it.

----------

## dE_logics

What I'm trying to do is getting the shutdown menu on pressing the power button.

----------

